# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  The Roland White Interview

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted news:
The Roland White Interview
http://www.mandolincafe.com/news/publish/mandolins_001223.shtml

The Mandolin Cafe's Forum members have the questions, and mandolin legend Roland White has the answers for another of our extended feature interviews.

---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply. The addition of images, videos, links and BB coding is turned OFF for this area so as not to compete with or interfere with the news item.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

It´s great to hear from Roland White. I still cherish the memories of the 1991 concert in Koblenz-Güls with the Nashville Bluegrass Band. It´s via him that my friend Rupert told me about Duff mandos. "I Wasn´t Born To Rock And Roll" is a great record (as is Appalachian Swing, New Sounds Of Bluegrass America, the Lester Flatt Recordings etc). Roland´s recording carreer shows nicely how a musical style etc. devellops. 

But ... it´s not "the Clarence D-28" that´s on the front page. So the description of the picture is wrong. My guess would be that Clarence plays a Roy Noble in the 1972 Ash Grove picture.

----------


## Denny Gies

These durn interviews are just outstanding.  They are full of live and information and just a joy to read.  Thanks a bunch.

----------


## Don Grieser

That Soldier's Joy video is a master class in and of itself. Roland's left hand is a study in efficiency. Just amazing playing. Thanks for the interview, photos and videos of one of the all-time best mandolin players.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I have to second Don's comments. Roland is a great guy and teacher. I learned so much from him last year and we were just sitting in the lobby of the BG museum in Owensboro talking and visiting. He'd show me some licks and relate anecdotes from the "glory days" of the Monroe band, I absorbed a lot about the music just from listening to him. And his folks originated in Canada! -)

----------


## Cullowheekid

Thank you for doing this interview Roland. The Kentucky Colonels album, Long Journey Home, was one, if not the most influential album I listened to when I was learning to play bluegrass music. The harmony singing and band instrumentation is simply amazing. I'm still trying to get close. Thanks again. Eric Young in NC
       ps. I love the tone of your Gibson mandolin.

----------


## Spgmando

Thanks to Mr. White and Mandolin Cafe for this interview. His instructional books have been my "go-to" for many years.  The rare pictures and video are priceless.

----------


## D C Blood

Just a question about what is Eric doing now?  Is he still around?  I haven't heard anything about him for a long time.

----------


## Eliot Greenspan

great interview, love the final photo at the bottom, that guitar is huge on Clarence, he definitely grew into it...

----------


## Spgmando

Is it me or does it appear the late Stringbean was the first to wear "droopy pants"?

----------


## Backlineman

Awesome interview. Great history, great photos, and fantastic instruction video. I really feel better now about my left hand/neck position. I've been trying to re-learn holding the neck with my thumb only, which feels very un-natural. After watching the video, I 'll go with what Roland describes here  for the left/neck hand. I feel like I'm off the hook, and can forget all that I've been struggling with to relearn "proper technique."

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

Thanks for another great interview.

----------


## AlanN

One aspect of Roland which comes through loud and clear is his gentleness and all-around nice guy persona. This immediately struck me the first time I met him at a Butch B. seminar. He is simply a good soul. I mean, this man has been in *important* bands down through the decades - Keturney Cuckolds, Country Gazette, Dreadful Snakes, Bluegrass Boys. He could easily cop an attitude over all this...he doesn't.

I pick with a banjo man whose business card reads 'Former member of Bill Monroe and His Bluegrass Boys'...he was a one-time pick-up guy when Monroe came through town once.

Thanks for sharing your time and knowledge, Roland. We are all the wiser.

----------


## Kirk Pickering

Enjoyed the interview. Thanks for teaching me to play the mandolin Roland. You're one of the nicest guys in the business, in my book. Best of luck to you and Diane.

----------


## Bigtuna

I also enjoyed the interview as well. I can't wait for the DVD, your book has served me well. I just got your reissue of "I wasn't Born to Rock...", and I love it already. Keep'm coming, thanks for all the music!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Happy 75th birthday today to sir Roland White who provided one of the best interviews ever to appear on the Mandolin Cafe.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

I wholeheartedly second all the best wishes for Roland White. Many happy returns, a blessed birthday and future health and happiness.

----------


## Ranger Stan

I met Roland White while I was working at ROMP and he was amazingly friendly and informative.  He's a class act all the way.  "I Wasn't Born to Rock and Roll" remains one of my all time favorite albums.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Happy birthday, Roland White!

----------


## Mark Gunter

Thanks for bringing this back to the top, great interview.

----------


## MikeZito

First time I have seen this interview.  I just recently started watching some of Roland's instructional videos on You Tube, and even though I m not a bluegrass guy, I find his approach to playing, and teaching methods, very helpful.

As Mark said above; 'thanks for bringing this back'.


p.s. - GREAT oval hole tone on the Andy Griffith clip!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Noting the anniversary of this interview, hands down one of the finest we've ever published. Roland is the man! So many great stories and historic photos.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

One of our very favorite interviews, published this date 2010 with a bluegrass legend!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Noting the anniversary of this interview. One of our very favorites of all-time!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Rest in peace, Roland. One of our favorite interviews published this date long ago, from our archives.

----------

